# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Picky little bugger

## kutiekitsune213

'Ello everyone!
So, for the past.. Hm, about 2 weeks, I've had a little grey tree frog.. At first I fed her miniture crickets from a can and she loved them, but one day she refused to eat them. And now, she'll only accept flies that I have to catch.. I see one, swat it with a swatter to stun it, and feed it to her, and I'm ok with that, gets rid of the flies n all.. But what about when there are no more flies for her?
So I'm wondering 2 things now.
1) Is there anyway to get her flies easier than smacking the ones I see around the house?
2) Is there any other food I should try giving her?

----------


## Carlos

Hello and welcome to FF  :Smile:  !  Feeding your frog wild house flies has the risk of them being exposed to chemicals.  Your tree frog should take live crickets bought on pet shops with no problems.  Crickets should be sized same as distance between frogs eyes and dusted weekly with Calcium 2X and vitamins 1X (Repashy and RepCal are good) on diferent days with skip day in between.  Here is an excellent care article with more info on them: Frog Forum - Gray Tree Frog Care and Breeding .

----------

